# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  split single cell into two horizontally

## eagle09

how to split single cell into two horizontally.

Please help asap.

thanks.

----------


## arlu1201

You need to give some more info.  Do you have some sample data that you can upload?

----------


## npamcpp

You cannot split an Excel cell. Neither into columns nor into rows. That works in Word and PowerPoint tables, but not in Excel. 

Excel allows you to merge cells, but that creates more headaches than the chemist has pain killers for. What are you trying to achieve?

----------


## eagle09

how to add 
i am new here so i dun have ny idea.

----------


## arlu1201

To Attach a File:

   1. Click on Go Advanced
   2. In the frame Attach Files you will see the button Manage Attachments
   3. Click the button.
   4. A new window will open titled Manage Attachments - Excel Forum.
   5. Click the Browse... button to locate your file for uploading.
   6. This will open a new window File Upload.
   7. Once you have located the file to upload click the Open button. This window will close.
   8. You are now back in the Manage Attachments - Excel Forum window.
   9. Click the Upload button and wait until the file has uploaded.
  10. Close the window and then click Submit.

----------


## eagle09

am not able to upload the file

----------


## eagle09

done
is there any way to split the cell ??

----------


## npamcpp

The file uploaded fine. I see it right in front of me now. 

Please explain: What do you want to achieve? As I explained above, you cannot split cells in Excel. So please explain what you want to see as a result.

----------


## eagle09

ok

i want to split one cell into two so that i can put formulae for 2 diff things...

----------


## martindwilson

it might help if you actually said which cell/s. do you want to ad another column /row between each entry?
you can get the results of 2 formulas in one cell eg in c3 put
=IF(B3="amar","hello","")&CHAR(10)&IF(C1=1,"new result","") then type a 1 into c1 and see the result

----------


## bikeleptic

I know this is an old post; but I stumbled across it today and wanted to add to it. 

Why the heck can't you split a single cell in Excel!? I can do it in Open Office and Google spreadsheets, but not in Excel which I have to use for work. After scouring the internet for google tips and calling my tech support who attempted to give me a merge/unmerge suggestion, I am at wits end and finally gave up - but while I am not doing something as crazy formula related. . . I do use Excel on a daily basis for data entry. Maybe not to it's fullest potential, but still. I use it. And it really is lacking by not having a work around. 

Why *I* need to split single cells is a fairly simple reason. I have to provide schedules of how my time is being used. I like using excel because I create a little =sum at the bottom to calculate up my hours to ensure that I am on track. However, when I am charting, I don't want to list everything in 15 minute increments. I list my day in 30 minutes. However, sometimes life isn't that precise and I end of taking a lunch break at 15 minutes after or a meeting falls short etc. To be able to split up cells to show how I used my schedule and time (because printing off my outlook calendar isn't accurate) 

(end rant)

----------


## protonLeah

bikeleptic,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

